# Generac Generator Ground Fault Not Resetting



## Grant14 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi, I have a Generac XG8000E Generator with 1.7 hours on it and it has not been used other than to test it out. I start it and let it run for a few minutes frequently and it runs great. However, the other day when I started it I tested the ground fault by pushing the test button and it would not reset. This happened with both of the 120V receptacles. I tried pushing the reset buttons on both of the ground fault receptacles but they would not reset. I tried while the generator was running and not running, as well as when it did not have a load and when it did have a load (small fan). Prior to me pushing the test button, it was working fine with no problems. Does anyone know what may be causing it not to reset or how to fix the problem? I'm hoping it is something simple that I am overlooking. Thanks in advance!


----------

